# All State Sponsorship new rules for 2013-2014



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

D-Day is near for 2013-2014 and everyone who are waiting for new rules for state sponsorship can come and get new updates on this thread. Please update here as soon as you guys here anything about new rules pertain to any Australia state.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

askchennai said:


> D-Day is near for 2013-2014 and everyone who are waiting for new rules for state sponsorship can come and get new updates on this thread. Please update here as soon as you guys here anything about new rules pertain to any Australia state.


Changes to WA State sponsorship http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx

From 1 July 2013 the process for State sponsorship will be changing and the Department of Training and Workforce Development will no longer accept direct applications.

The new process will be as follows:

1 Submit an expression of interest to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship via the SkillSelect database.

2 The Department selects applicants from SkillSelect and offers an invitation to apply for State sponsorship.

3 If invited to apply, you will be given a unique identifier to submit an application to the Department of Training and Workforce Development.

To be considered for State sponsorship you must meet the current 2012-13 criteria for State sponsorship which is available on the How to apply for State sponsorship page.

It is anticipated that a new criteria will be implemented on 1 October 2013.


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

ACT SS 2013-2014 SOL will be published in August 2013.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

ACT is considered regional for 489??


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jayptl said:


> ACT is considered regional for 489??


ACT does not sponsor 489 visa.
Skilled visas - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## Bob10 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi MRocks,

I have a similar profile and case like yours except that I filed for Vic SS on 12th April,13. As per their 12 weeks SLA you should have got the response by now.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Bob10 said:


> Hi MRocks,
> 
> I have a similar profile and case like yours except that I filed for Vic SS on 12th April,13. As per their 12 weeks SLA you should have got the response by now.


Till yet I have not received outcome of my Vic SS. Wait period varies as per occupation. For some occupation it takes around 1 months while for some it takes around 4 months or more. For ICT professionals the average wait period is between 3.5 to 4 months and in some case beyond 4 months.


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

Anybody heard any new rules or about opening the quota by any AUS states? Monday will be Jul 1st so I am expecting some states will announce their 2013-2014 plans by today.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Changes to WA State sponsorship http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx
> 
> From 1 July 2013 the process for State sponsorship will be changing and the Department of Training and Workforce Development will no longer accept direct applications.
> 
> ...



I got question here for visa 190 WA SS, whoever apply or already received invitation and waiting grant or been granted:

From 1 july 2013

Did you need to provide below: 



> If you are currently employed in Western Australia, in your nominated or closely related occupation, you must provide evidence that this employment will continue for a further 12 months.
> This must be typed on company letterhead and signed by your potential or current employer.


----------

